# Anastrozole mixed into test cyp vial?



## Qgymguy (Dec 19, 2020)

Hey board. A month ago I discontinued TRT with my primary doc and started with a TRT clinic. My original doc never prescribed an AI so I don’t have much experience with it. The new clinic’s doc prescribed 200 test cyp/week split up into 2 doses. About the same as my original doc. 
However 1mg of Anastrozole is already mixed into my test cyp vial. Now I’m emotional about stupid stuff, irritated, not sleeping. Gotta be the AI? 

I’ve been on boards for awhile and have been on trt for about a year and a half and haven’t heard anyone mention an AI pre-mixed into a vial of test. Anyone evEd hear of this? Best to have an oral AI in order to adjust dose?

thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 19, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> Hey board. A month ago I discontinued TRT with my primary doc and started with a TRT clinic. My original doc never prescribed an AI so I don’t have much experience with it. The new clinic’s doc prescribed 200 test cyp/week split up into 2 doses. About the same as my original doc.
> However 1mg of Anastrozole is already mixed into my test cyp vial. Now I’m emotional about stupid stuff, irritated, not sleeping. Gotta be the AI?
> 
> I’ve been on boards for awhile and have been on trt for about a year and a half and haven’t heard anyone mention an AI pre-mixed into a vial of test. Anyone evEd hear of this? Best to have an oral AI in order to adjust dose?
> ...



I have heard of it, but most prefer to keep them separate so you don’t need to keep a fixed AI:Testosterone ratio and can dial them in independently.  At 200mg, however, most find they don’t need an AI at all and keep some on hand just in case.

Men need estrogen too.  If estrogen gets crashed it feels just like low T

Also, splitting it into two shots a week is excessive for test c.  You’re on this for life so no reason to become more of a pin cushion than you need to.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks. A question I have for the doc is for each 100mg of test is there also 1mg of anastrozole. If so I’m taking a total of 2mg/week. I’ll also ask if I can get the test vial without the AI, or perhaps oral AI if I actually need it.


----------



## Laser50216 (Dec 21, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> Hey board. A month ago I discontinued TRT with my primary doc and started with a TRT clinic. My original doc never prescribed an AI so I don’t have much experience with it. The new clinic’s doc prescribed 200 test cyp/week split up into 2 doses. About the same as my original doc.
> However 1mg of Anastrozole is already mixed into my test cyp vial. Now I’m emotional about stupid stuff, irritated, not sleeping. Gotta be the AI?
> 
> I’ve been on boards for awhile and have been on trt for about a year and a half and haven’t heard anyone mention an AI pre-mixed into a vial of test. Anyone evEd hear of this? Best to have an oral AI in order to adjust dose?
> ...



I've heard of this happening and it's malpractice. Ditch this clinic and find one that cares about your health. Anastrozole is a medication for a theory based treatment of breast cancer. It has no place in trt and will only damage your health. Rather than taking anastrozole you need to be dialed into the right protocol. The right protocol means the right dose and the right number of injections specific to the person. This may range anywhere from 2 times a week up to potentially every day. SHBG is an important factor in how quick to metabolize and excrete hormones. The lower it is the more frequent the injection you need. My trt protocol is mon, wed, fri. The goal of frequent injections is to keep blood labels stable. Some get away with once a week but most will not. The problem with a once a week injection is you start with a peak but then you slowly become deficient by the end of the week. Check out these videos about estrogen... this is the short video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2QhFedZCuU&t=1s and this is the long one... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8IEgTiuZM&t=13s


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Laser50216 said:


> I've heard of this happening and it's malpractice. Ditch this clinic and find one that cares about your health. Anastrozole is a medication for a theory based treatment of breast cancer. It has no place in trt and will only damage your health. Rather than taking anastrozole you need to be dialed into the right protocol. The right protocol means the right dose and the right number of injections specific to the person. This may range anywhere from 2 times a week up to potentially every day. SHBG is an important factor in how quick to metabolize and excrete hormones. The lower it is the more frequent the injection you need. My trt protocol is mon, wed, fri. The goal of frequent injections is to keep blood labels stable. Some get away with once a week but most will not. The problem with a once a week injection is you start with a peak but then you slowly become deficient by the end of the week. Check out these videos about estrogen... this is the short video... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2QhFedZCuU&t=1s and this is the long one... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo8IEgTiuZM&t=13s



Hmm. I won’t say for sure that I am correct and that the guys in the video are wrong but from what I understand their logic is faulty while some of their insistence is good advice.

Estrogen is indeed on a negative feedback loop and will self regulate. But injecting exogenous testosterone negate this effect.  For example: a doctor might at first attempt to treat a hypogonadal man by Rx 1mg of adex DAILY (I’m not in favor of this but it does happen). Why would they do this? Because suppressing estrogen will lead the body to produce more testosterone so it can fill the deficit of estrogen by some of it converting to estrogen. Negative feedback loop and IT WONT (in almost all cases) crash your e2.  What happens when you take an excess of ai while on trt? You crash your estrogen because that feedback loop doesn’t work (your testes are shut off because they sense the exogenous testosterone and this cannot compensate for the low estrogen by making more testosterone). 

So for the guy to summarize by saying:

”don’t block aromatization, don’t worry about your estrogen levels, it’s self regulated “

is complete bullshit. 

For trt you should definitely be able to find a dose high enough to get you healthy as a male and low enough to not need an ai. TBH most trt doses are way too high.  Mine included at 200. 

So, I agree with that. 

When my e2 is high my sexy drive is low and my bladder acts up. Like having to go to the bathroom 4 times at night and having a hard time urinating. These aren’t trivial things. 

high e2 is great on cycle. To a point. And also we seem to be able to tolerate higher levels of e2 when our testosterone levels are also elevated. 

I will continue to take an ai while on cycle if my sexdrive goes down, my morning erection disappears, I become overly lethargic or my bladder makes my life hell (all my personal signs of elevated e2- yours may not be he same). 

But, all this has made me rethink my try protocol. Lately I have been having to use N ai. Previously I’ve tried 2x weekly injections and I didn’t notice a difference but I was not paying attention to e2. Only how I felt test level wise. 

I am going to stick to 200mg weekly, stop taking ai and inject 3x/week like you do. We'll see what happens. If that doesn’t solve it I’ll drop my trt dose down. 

bottom line: I agree we should aim to have a trt protocol that works and does not require and ai. But I do not think the guys in the video know as much as they think they know. 

If somebody can explain why I am mistaken, I’m all ears.


----------



## Laser50216 (Dec 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Hmm. I won’t say for sure that I am correct and that the guys in the video are wrong but from what I understand their logic is faulty while some of their insistence is good advice.
> 
> Estrogen is indeed on a negative feedback loop and will self regulate. But injecting exogenous testosterone negate this effect.  For example: a doctor might at first attempt to treat a hypogonadal man by Rx 1mg of adex DAILY (I’m not in favor of this but it does happen). Why would they do this? Because suppressing estrogen will lead the body to produce more testosterone so it can fill the deficit of estrogen by some of it converting to estrogen. Negative feedback loop and IT WONT (in almost all cases) crash your e2.  What happens when you take an excess of ai while on trt? You crash your estrogen because that feedback loop doesn’t work (your testes are shut off because they sense the exogenous testosterone and this cannot compensate for the low estrogen by making more testosterone).
> 
> ...



it's not mistaken although many people might assume that when they are comparing steroid use with trt. Amortization from a compound like dbol or ment is going to be completely different as thisd produces methyl estradiol and not the estradiol our body needs. Another mistake people make is assuming that short term feeling better when on an ai is b/c of estrogen being lower when in fact it's really b/c free test is higher. In those cases someone might just need higher free test levels which can be accomplished just the same with a higher dose of testosterone or they may need to spread out their injections more frequently. There is never a need for ai on trt just a need for a protocol that works for that person. I tried attaching a pdf that explains why men should not inhibit estrogen and it was too big of a file for this. If you are interested or anyone is interested in seeing it you are welcome to send me a message on here with your email and I will send it to you. It's written by a doctor fyi


----------



## Koalocelot (Dec 21, 2020)

I personally would never take that. What if your test is at the right level but your e2 is too low, or vice versa? No room to adjust your AI or your T up and down without also changing the other. If the ratio is wrong for you, you'll be spinning your wheels forever.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 21, 2020)

All of the input makes perfect sense. When I was on test only with my previous doc I never had an ai. Now this new doc one includes it in same vial. The clinic is out of Florida.  Many here have likely heard of them. And your exactly right, I can’t adjust one without adjusting the other. All I know is I feel like shit. Yesterday’s dose was just test from the previous prescription from my original doc. No ai. We’ll see how I feel in about a week.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> All of the input makes perfect sense. When I was on test only with my previous doc I never had an ai. Now this new doc one includes it in same vial. The clinic is out of Florida.  Many here have likely heard of them. And your exactly right, I can’t adjust one without adjusting the other. All I know is I feel like shit. Yesterday’s dose was just test from the previous prescription from my original doc. No ai. We’ll see how I feel in about a week.



You’ll probably need more than a week to balance out. Get a new provider that will prescribe you testosterone alone and ai separately if needed. 

You should be able to find a trt dose that is high enough to be effective but not so high that you have need of an ai.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 21, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> Thanks. A question I have for the doc is for each 100mg of test is there also 1mg of anastrozole. If so I’m taking a total of 2mg/week. I’ll also ask if I can get the test vial without the AI, or perhaps oral AI if I actually need it.



Everyone has hit the more technical aspects really well, but I'd just say that in my LIMITED experience 2mg/wk anastrazole seems extremely fukin high for a TRT dose of 200mg/wk. what's your e2 even at? are they testing it yet? Everyone is different, but I didn't even need that amount at 750mg/wk test on cycle. just sayin.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 21, 2020)

My Estradiol level before I took the AI was 32.5. 750mg/week? May I ask how much AI you needed with dose? Sounds like I have a bit of a cushion and like others have mentioned 2mg/week seems excessive. but everyone responds differently I get it. Thank you for that reference. Seriously the more I think about this the more I’m concerned about this clinic. Why the hell would a doc automatically included an ai in the vial without even checking bloods first. If I can’t get the test without it I’m gone.  I’ll have to pay a early out fee but small price to pay imo.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> l have to pay a early out fee but small price to pay imo.



Did you buy a Testosterone Timeshare?!? :32 (6):


----------



## Koalocelot (Dec 21, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> All of the input makes perfect sense. When I was on test only with my previous doc I never had an ai. Now this new doc one includes it in same vial. The clinic is out of Florida.  Many here have likely heard of them. And your exactly right, I can’t adjust one without adjusting the other. All I know is I feel like shit. Yesterday’s dose was just test from the previous prescription from my original doc. No ai. We’ll see how I feel in about a week.



If you PM me I can recommend a Florida clinic that I use that won't force an AI or anything, I don't know if it's against the rules to share that publicly here.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 21, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> My Estradiol level before I took the AI was 32.5. 750mg/week? May I ask how much AI you needed with dose? Sounds like I have a bit of a cushion and like others have mentioned 2mg/week seems excessive. but everyone responds differently I get it. Thank you for that reference. Seriously the more I think about this the more I’m concerned about this clinic. Why the hell would a doc automatically included an ai in the vial without even checking bloods first. If I can’t get the test without it I’m gone.  I’ll have to pay a early out fee but small price to pay imo.



dude, if you were at 32 before adding 2mg/wk of adex then you probably tanked your e2. 

and i should correct myself, I was taking Aromasin on that 750 cycle. I switched to Arimidex to see if it was better on my joints and it was. I ran a 375/wk Test 600/wk NPP cycle and took about a mg/wk.


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2020)

Koalocelot said:


> If you PM me I can recommend a Florida clinic that I use that won't force an AI or anything, I don't know if it's against the rules to share that publicly here.



Please share it on the forum.


----------



## Koalocelot (Dec 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Please share it on the forum.



I use Defy Medical. No complaints at all. They'll work with whatever you want to try as far as esters, ai or no ai, hcg, etc. No monthly fees either so you only pay for your appointments, meds, and bloodwork if your insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 22, 2020)

Yeup ask for no ai in ur test, they are just tryin to make money hand over fist, some dont use an ai, its all dependent on how it aromatizes, everyone is different


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2020)

Find a new clinic.

Here's a read for you. 
https://themenshealthclinic.co.uk/trt-chasing-numbers/


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 22, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> Hey board. A month ago I discontinued TRT with my primary doc and started with a TRT clinic. My original doc never prescribed an AI so I don’t have much experience with it. The new clinic’s doc prescribed 200 test cyp/week split up into 2 doses. About the same as my original doc.
> However 1mg of Anastrozole is already mixed into my test cyp vial. Now I’m emotional about stupid stuff, irritated, not sleeping. Gotta be the AI?
> 
> I’ve been on boards for awhile and have been on trt for about a year and a half and haven’t heard anyone mention an AI pre-mixed into a vial of test. Anyone evEd hear of this? Best to have an oral AI in order to adjust dose?
> ...



ive got a buddy who’s offered me this as well. He’s in a trt clinic. It’s 200mg cyp & .5mg anastrozol per Ml. 
pin theory it seems like a good mix for trt. Just make sure you don’t overdo it with this stuff. Shutting down e2 from a bodybuilding aspect is a damnable offense. Too much AI will totally inhibit your gains. Not only this, but you’ll be front row on an emotional/hormonal rollercoaster. Discernment, friend. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 22, 2020)

Bro, AI isn’t a catch all either. Btw. I dunno if anyone’s made this clear. I believe firmly that an AI should ONLY be used at the presence of aromitization. In the event you’re susceptible to estrogen conversion, I wouldn’t bother until the symptoms present themselves or your bloods testify a different fact.


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm also of the opinion that a Test/AI blend is a bad idea, unless warranted by bloodwork on an individual basis.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 22, 2020)

Lol nice one. I’m starting to feel like I did jeez.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 22, 2020)

Koalocelot said:


> I use Defy Medical. No complaints at all. They'll work with whatever you want to try as far as esters, ai or no ai, hcg, etc. No monthly fees either so you only pay for your appointments, meds, and bloodwork if your insurance doesn't cover it.



I’ve heard of defy. Thank you for the reference.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 22, 2020)

j2048b said:


> Yeup ask for no ai in ur test, they are just tryin to make money hand over fist, some dont use an ai, its all dependent on how it aromatizes, everyone is different



I would think this is suppose to be how it starts off. No ai then slowly add later if needed.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 22, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> dude, if you were at 32 before adding 2mg/wk of adex then you probably tanked your e2.
> 
> and i should correct myself, I was taking Aromasin on that 750 cycle. I switched to Arimidex to see if it was better on my joints and it was. I ran a 375/wk Test 600/wk NPP cycle and took about a mg/wk.



Got it. And ya after reading these responses almost definite my e2 crashed. Feeling a bit better today though. Man that ai really messed me up.


----------



## Koalocelot (Dec 22, 2020)

Qgymguy said:


> Got it. And ya after reading these responses almost definite my e2 crashed. Feeling a bit better today though. Man that ai really messed me up.


I've never had a positive experience blocking estrogen in all my years of blasting and cruising/trt. I'm not saying some people don't need to block aromatase, but I think more often than not it isn't necessary on TRT doses.


----------



## Qgymguy (Dec 23, 2020)

Koalocelot said:


> I've never had a positive experience blocking estrogen in all my years of blasting and cruising/trt. I'm not saying some people don't need to block aromatase, but I think more often than not it isn't necessary on TRT doses.



good to know. this is my first experience with an ai and I have to say now that I probably won’t do it again unless absolutely necessary. talked to clinic today. they’re sending me uninfused test and ai in pill form-just in case. Thanks


----------



## Laser50216 (Feb 21, 2021)

https://youtu.be/Yaqo-BZJT8E
Great summary on trt
Points out a lot of things that uneducated drs and bad clinics get wrong


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 21, 2021)

Qgymguy said:


> Hey board. A month ago I discontinued TRT with my primary doc and started with a TRT clinic. My original doc never prescribed an AI so I don’t have much experience with it. The new clinic’s doc prescribed 200 test cyp/week split up into 2 doses. About the same as my original doc.
> However 1mg of Anastrozole is already mixed into my test cyp vial. Now I’m emotional about stupid stuff, irritated, not sleeping. Gotta be the AI?
> 
> I’ve been on boards for awhile and have been on trt for about a year and a half and haven’t heard anyone mention an AI pre-mixed into a vial of test. Anyone evEd hear of this? Best to have an oral AI in order to adjust dose?
> ...



I am on trt  from a my Dr and have been for going on ten years. He never prescribed me a AI and always told me it was not necessary. At that time I was on 200mg a week. About 3 years ago I developed slight gyno on my left nip. Couldn’t get rid of it. Of course it wasn’t form 200mg a week of test. So I went to him and told him what was going on. He freaked and sent me for a mammogram and then to have it read by the dr. I had to play along with him.( oMG talk about embarrassment of going into a office to get a mammogram at 250 pounds). BTW I also was very upset by having to do this because my mother in law is a breast cancer survivor and my wife had to have surgery. Anyway Of course the other dc confirmed it. I went back to my trt dc and he prescribed me 1 mg of Adex everyday. Holy Cow Batman he obviously has not had much experience with this. Now that being said I almost never take it. The only exception is if I start running high dosages of test, dbol seems to flare it up as well. But even then it’s only about .5 two days a week and it helps. This works for me.


----------



## aristimuqoh (Feb 22, 2021)

Qgymguy said:


> Hey board. A month ago I discontinued TRT with my primary doc and started with a TRT clinic. My original doc never prescribed an AI so I don’t have much experience with it. The new clinic’s doc prescribed 200 test cyp/week split up into 2 doses. About the same as my original doc.
> However 1mg of Anastrozole is already mixed into my test cyp vial. Now I’m emotional about stupid stuff, irritated, not sleeping. Gotta be the AI?
> 
> I’ve been on boards for awhile and have been on trt for about a year and a half and haven’t heard anyone mention an AI pre-mixed into a vial of test. Anyone evEd hear of this? Best to have an oral AI in order to adjust dose?
> ...



I nerver heard Al premixed into a vial of test... I think that is better oral version but also it depends of if you have gyno predisposal


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 24, 2021)

aristimuqoh said:


> I nerver heard Al premixed into a vial of test... I think that is better oral version but also it depends of if you have gyno predisposal



Me either. Never heard of this. But I guess if a dr wants someone to take 1mg a week and you take one shot a week. Hmm still dos t make sense. But like I said above. When my dr prescribed A for me he wrote the script for 1 1mg pill a day. FN nuts and obviously does not have experience with this. Needles to say I have a lot of them.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Feb 24, 2021)

To the extent estrogen ever becomes a problem for me, (and it rarely does) I have always had better results and felt better with estrogen blockers, like Tamoxifen, than aromatase inhibitors, like Anastrozole.  I grow better when I have both high testosterone and estrogen circulating.  

Don't know the science of it, just know it works better for me.


----------

